# Senority question



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

If a department re-hires a former police officer, i.e. this person resigned and moved out of the country, and returns in less than 5 years, would that officer have senority over persons that are currently in the police academy for that department?


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

RustyShackleford said:


> If a department re-hires a former police officer, i.e. this person resigned and moved out of the country, and returns in less than 5 years, would that officer have senority over persons that are currently in the police academy for that department?


I believe the person would have seniority over anyone that is in the academy. I believe in October of 1996, they changed the rules so that your civil service seniority does not start until you graduate the academy.

As far as your individual department, the seniority is usually dealt with in the contract between the union and the town. You may want to see what the contract specifically states.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe you have to do twice the amount of time you were gone to get your seniority back.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's the relevant portion of G.L. c. 31 § 33 "...length of service shall be computed from the date of restoration to the payroll; but upon continuous service following such an absence for a period of twice the length of the absence, length of service shall be computed from the date obtained by adding the period of such absence from the payroll to the date of original employment (i.e. you "get your time back after you've been there for 2x the length of your absence). Note this is for CIVIL SERVICE SENIORITY not bargaining unit seniority. CS Seniority is generally only good for layoffs and "time in grade" for promotional exams. Bargaining unit seniority is usually used for shift & vacation bids (as well as details in some departments). "City or Town Time" usually governs amount of vacation and longevity.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> Here's the relevant portion of G.L. c. 31 § 33 "...length of service shall be computed from the date of restoration to the payroll; but upon continuous service following such an absence for a period of twice the length of the absence, length of service shall be computed from the date obtained by adding the period of such absence from the payroll to the date of original employment (i.e. you "get your time back after you've been there for 2x the length of your absence). Note this is for CIVIL SERVICE SENIORITY not bargaining unit seniority. CS Seniority is generally only good for layoffs and "time in grade" for promotional exams. Bargaining unit seniority is usually used for shift & vacation bids (as well as details in some departments). "City or Town Time" usually governs amount of vacation and longevity.


Thanks laborlaw.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

they would have civil service seniority but the person in the academy would have town seniority


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Seniority question*

*Seniority doesn't mean shit in my department! Five guys junior to me on the road and my ass gets stuck riding the pine because the new guys don't want to learn how to dispatch....*

*It's been a weekly occurrence since I moved to this new 6-2 enforcement shift!*

*:sb: Sorry for the slightly off topic rant, continue on.......*


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, very helpful.


----------

